# Yard Picts!



## TomC (Jun 11, 2022)

Some recent picts taken out the living room window. Some babies have arrived, more soon to follow!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 11, 2022)

Suburbs too!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 11, 2022)

Boy you have a great view from that window.  Great shots.


----------



## TomC (Jun 11, 2022)

First fawn and some young men!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 15, 2022)

Magnificent view,  awesome pics!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TomC (Jul 1, 2022)

Everybody likes clover!


----------



## TomC (Jul 3, 2022)

pretty birds


----------



## TomC (Jul 17, 2022)

Backyard population is HEALTHY. Little turkeys are puttin' on weight!


----------



## TomC (Jul 23, 2022)

18 in the backyard this afternoon at the same time. They like Ladino!!


----------



## TomC (Aug 5, 2022)

Bunch'd in TIGHT this afternoon!


----------



## TomC (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## wvdawg (Dec 24, 2022)

Awesome shots!


----------



## TomC (Dec 24, 2022)

About 140 yards behind the house. Too cold and too lazy to step out on the porch so taken through the livingroom window.....and a dirty livingroom window at that!


----------



## TomC (Dec 28, 2022)

Snow melted, rye and clover making them happy!


----------



## TomC (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Triple C (Dec 31, 2022)

@TomC...Looks like life is KY is treating you just fine.


----------



## TomC (Jan 6, 2023)

Thanks @Triple C . No shortage of deer, cold, wind and tornadoes! Can't say as though I'm a fan of the weather compared to Oconee county. Goodun next year!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 6, 2023)

Gosh those are great pics...where do you live?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 6, 2023)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TomC (Jan 6, 2023)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Gosh those are great pics...where do you live?


Thanks! Western KY


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 6, 2023)

TomC said:


> Thanks! Western KY


Pretty


----------



## uturn (Jan 7, 2023)

Awesome!


----------



## TomC (Tuesday at 6:40 PM)

Little spike standing his ground!


----------



## blood on the ground (Today at 3:28 PM)

@TomC  those are some beautiful pictures you have posted! Thank you for sharing! I’m brand new at this game so I’m going to ask a rookie question… is your camera set up on a tripod?


----------

